# TT Bike



## jowwy (22 Oct 2013)

Has anybody got or used the ribble TT bikes - just been looking at them and just built one up on their website for £1400 and don't know if thats a good price or a decent spec

chose all 105 components and dura ace shifters, bog standard wheels as i've got my own to use

Jowwy


----------



## Dusty Bin (22 Oct 2013)

Dura ace is overkill tbh. In fact, a TT bike is overkill if you are just starting out. A pair of clip-ons will do initially, IMO...


----------



## jowwy (22 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Dura ace is overkill tbh. In fact, a TT bike is overkill if you are just starting out. A pair of clip-ons will do initially, IMO...


just looking at my options dusty - also the dura ace was only a couple of quid above the others


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Dura ace is overkill tbh. In fact, a TT bike is overkill if you are just starting out. A pair of clip-ons will do initially, IMO...



He said all 105 w/ DA shifters. DA shifters are pretty much standard. I have DA shifters on my TT bike which is also all 105, it came like that, as do most OTP TT bikes.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Oct 2013)

Back to the OP, with a TT bike, groupset is only a minor concern as you won't be shifting much and weight is of only peripheral concern, unless you are going to be riding hilly TT's in which case weight will become a real concern and a high end groupset, electronic would be a real benefit.

What your main focus should be is IMO is, fit. As in will the geometry suit your anatomy, some frames are just no good for some people.

Next consider adjustability, you want to be able to tune your position quite a lot, so you don't want a super integrated front end until you know what position suits and which bars will best suit that position, a set of decent base bars and clip on aero bars can be a better choice than integrated bars initially).

Then wheels (stiff and aero). Again wheel choice can depend on your ability and also anatomy. Don't worry too much about wheels initially.

Don't get bogged down with the bike and overlook what you can do to yourself though, a pointy hat makes a big difference (try to get a 2nd hand Giro Selector, one of the best helmets and also suitable for a wide range of positions due to the swappable fairing), as goes a well fitting skinsuit and overshoes are a cheap aero aid. Research what will save the most time for the least cost, and get those things 1st.


----------



## jowwy (22 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Back to the OP, with a TT bike, groupset is only a minor concern as you won't be shifting much and weight is of only peripheral concern, unless you are going to be riding hilly TT's in which case weight will become a real concern and a high end groupset, electronic would be a real benefit.
> 
> What your main focus should be is IMO is, fit. As in will the geometry suit your anatomy, some frames are just no good for some people.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice rob - was going to use my zipps for now till i get into it more. 

So will also look into the above listed on your advice.


----------



## jdtate101 (28 Oct 2013)

If you want to spec up a decent starter TT bike do what I did...Planet X Stealth Frame, Fork and Seatpost for £500. I think my total build was sub £1000 excluding wheels... (wheels were another £700 on a 40% discount)

It doesn't usually have two bottles, this was a special setup for a 100mile drag in the Fens....


----------



## jowwy (29 Oct 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> If you want to spec up a decent starter TT bike do what I did...Planet X Stealth Frame, Fork and Seatpost for £500. I think my total build was sub £1000 excluding wheels... (wheels were another £700 on a 40% discount)
> 
> It doesn't usually have two bottles, this was a special setup for a 100mile drag in the Fens....


i was offered a bike a few days ago - it was an emc2 with full dura ace groupset and zipp 404 wheels for £1250, but decided to turn it down in the end, until i try tt'ing first to see if i like it or not


----------



## Spoked Wheels (29 Oct 2013)

jowwy said:


> i was offered a bike a few days ago - it was an emc2 with full dura ace groupset and zipp 404 wheels for £1250, but decided to turn it down in the end, until i try tt'ing first to see if i like it or not



If you don't mind me asking, how tall and heavy are you? I'm sure you said it before but you were trying to loose some weight at the time. 
As a guess only, you'd find the position on the bike uncomfortable.


----------



## jowwy (29 Oct 2013)

RRSODL said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how tall and heavy are you? I'm sure you said it before but you were trying to loose some weight at the time.
> As a guess only, you'd find the position on the bike uncomfortable.


that would assume, that just cause i'm just under 17st that i'm fat and portly - which is incorrect - i could do with losing some bodyfat, but i can ride in the tt position and in the drops comfortably


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Oct 2013)

I've seen some proper barrel like guts encased in speedsuits, resting on top tubes and bouncing between thighs in TT's, lol! If they can get by, I am sure anyone can!


----------



## jowwy (29 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I've seen some proper barrel like guts encased in speedsuits, resting on top tubes and bouncing between thighs in TT's, lol! If they can get by, I am sure anyone can!


i've seen that too rob - i'm a bit bemused why some people think just cause you weigh a certain weight your classed immediately as being fat.

i remember some pretty big boxers like lennox lewis, frank bruno and even mike tyson would be way above their recommended BMI but there is know way they could be classed as fat


----------



## Spoked Wheels (29 Oct 2013)

jowwy said:


> that would assume, that just cause i'm just under 17st that i'm fat and portly - which is incorrect - i could do with losing some bodyfat, but i can ride in the tt position and in the drops comfortably


I notice that you are most of the time on the defensive or on the attack. My assumption was based on looking at your bike, bars and saddle hight difference.
now, 17 stones is not a lot for Lenox Lewis but he is 6'3" and you could see most of it was not body fat. 17 stones might be too much for somebody who is 5'7" just to say something.

Not everybody is out to get you and sometimes people say things not meaning any harm.


----------



## jowwy (29 Oct 2013)

RRSODL said:


> I notice that you are most of the time on the defensive or on the attack. My assumption was based on looking at your bike, bars and saddle hight difference.
> now, 17 stones is not a lot for Lenox Lewis but he is 6'3" and you could see most of it was not body fat. 17 stones might be too much for somebody who is 5'7" just to say something.
> 
> Not everybody is out to get you and sometimes people say things not meaning any harm.


granted not everyone is out to get everybody, but sometimes people jump to the wrong conclusions

as to my bike set-up, its more for comfort than size issues ( lower back can sometimes give me agro over a long ride) and on the height i'm 5ft 10


----------

